# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  ram va rom

## sang8382

chi em so sanh ram va rom giong va khac nhau nhu the nao...?

----------


## kysybongdemictu

ram - random access memory: bộ nhớ truy xuất ngẫu nhiên
rom - read only memory: bộ nhớ chỉ đọc.
sự khác nhau thì có nhiều điểm mình chỉ nói những cái cơ bản thôi.
- thứ nhất là ram là bộ nhớ gắn ngoài, rom là bộ nhớ đc tích hợp trên main
- thứ 2 khi 1 chương trình hoạt động, nó sẽ nạp dữ liệu vào ram và khi giải phóng dữ liệu khi chương trính kết thúc. còn với rom là khi đc sẳn xuất đã được nhà sẳn xuất nạp sẵn chỉ việc đọc ra (dòng eprom có thể xóa và ghi dữ liệu thông qua thiết bị ghi eprom nhưng chỉ 1 lần thôi)

----------

